# what's a good router yo buy for working w jigs?



## patrick miles (Dec 15, 2007)

what's a good router set up for using jig's not so exspensive?
first time using dovetail jig, for personal woodworking projects.
having trouble getting all the right parts together..first I've had an old bosch laminate router w/ 3 attatchments, got my jig , bits, and now template guides
but they don't fit!! guess it's for other type of router? should I keep ordering piece by piece parts? Or Is there some router that comes w a good set up for jigs, I have this box of brass template guides now, that won't fit my bosch small router? Any Advice??? please... Thanks , Patrick Miles 34 bkln Ny.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

This is a great router set up and the best value going. 2 hp and 2 bases.. a plunge and a fixed. The plunge will be great with your jigs. If you have standard brass PC style guides ( 1 3/16 threaded outside diameter) that is what will work in this router so you would be fixed there as well. 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Patrick.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Pat

Corey is right on, many jigs/template require a plunge base and sometimes and standard base and the Bosch trim router is not a plunge type ..

But you may just need a part for your Bosch trim router, I don't know what the base of your Bosch looks like but the items below may work on your router,,one of them is a part that snaps in (Adapter) and will take on the 1 3/16" PC type guides that will let you use it on most of the dovetail jigs...


Bosch RA1100 Threaded Router Template Guide Adapter
http://www.amazon.com/RA1100-Thread...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1197758631&sr=1-2
fits Model No. : 1613 / 1614 / 1617 / 1618 / 1619EVS series routers & bases.

Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1125-...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1197758631&sr=1-1

BOSCH PR009 Round Subbase Template Guide For Colt Palm Router
http://www.amazon.com/BOSCH-PR009-S...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1197758631&sr=1-4


=========





patrick miles said:


> what's a good router set up for using jig's not so exspensive?
> first time using dovetail jig, for personal woodworking projects.
> having trouble getting all the right parts together..first I've had an old bosch laminate router w/ 3 attatchments, got my jig , bits, and now template guides
> but they don't fit!! guess it's for other type of router? should I keep ordering piece by piece parts? Or Is there some router that comes w a good set up for jigs, I have this box of brass template guides now, that won't fit my bosch small router? Any Advice??? please... Thanks , Patrick Miles 34 bkln Ny.


----------



## patrick miles (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you all, About my Bsh trim router template guide problem.. I got a little frustrated cause seems "my" router is old.... and the new guides they make fit newer bsh models. I was dertimined to make this one work. Yes I'll end up getting the sears model w plunge capabilities, thankyou COREY good call. So my stuborn self and I Just built a permanent jig fixture base plate guide thing-a-ma-jig... I proceeded to break out one of my dremmels to start cutting away metal and the plastic base. just a big enough circle to fit the pc guide I needed to attatch. This old router came w/ 3 base's trim offset and standard. well I'll let you know how it goes then Will end up w/ that craftsman set. For my newly found adventure in routing works.. Any Idea's out there on diff. ways to use a router for sculpture? And other useful Inlay help? Thanks again I really enjoy this, and all your help and knowledge..Patrick.


----------

